# How to choose the path after MM



## JanneProeliator (May 5, 2017)

Now I'm just an EA hoping to get my second and perhaps eaven my third degree by the end of the year but I have been pondering how to continue the journey as a mason after the third degree.
We have the most common orders and rites available the York rite, Scottish rite, order of mark master mason etc. I have no knowledge on how to choose one or what is the path that I'm taking if I choose to go one way or another.

How did you choose your journey of the extra degrees ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 5, 2017)

You wait till your raised, then once you feel you have MASTERED the degrees sufficiently then you choose which way you want to go

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 5, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> You wait till your raised, then once you feel you have MASTERED the degrees sufficiently then you choose which way you want to go


Agreed. I was advised to wait 6 months, or longer, after being raised to join an appendant body. Get to know what is expected in Blue Lodge before going elsewhere. What you would learn in the Scottish Rite or York Rite (can't speak for others) are extensions to the knowledge you gain in Blue Lodge.


----------



## LK600 (May 5, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Agreed. I was advised to wait 6 months, or longer, after being raised to join an appendant body. Get to know what is expected in Blue Lodge before going elsewhere. What you would learn in the Scottish Rite or York Rite (can't speak for others) are extensions to the knowledge you gain in Blue Lodge.



From what I have read / been told, I think in many places waiting 6 months is a pre-requisite.


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 5, 2017)

I would look to at least entertain the idea of getting involved in your lodge before you decide on joining SR or YR.

I joined SR in 2015 just two years after being raised. I went with other Brothers from my lodge as we all did it together. I was an officer in my lodge and I am still one today. I'm 40 with a young son and a family. I had to make a choice. I kept my membership in SR but I devote my time solely to my blue lodge. I will do this until I'm out of the East if I get the chance to make it that far.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 5, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I had to make a choice. I kept my membership in SR but I devote my time solely to my blue lodge.


I'm the SW in my lodge but I am retired and my children grown and gone so that I can put a lot of time into my lodge / rite activities and still spend quality time with my wife.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 5, 2017)

I would maybe consider see about becoming an officer in the lodge and utilize the time you would devote to SR or YR and put it towards the blue lodge. However, YR and SR are available and I have heard they both have great degrees. York Rite, KT in particular, are a Christian Order or at least you must be willing to defend it in some areas. There are other options outside of YR and SR and it just really depends on your interests too. Are you military? Are you interested in the esoteric side of things? Are you interested in Grotto or Shriners maybe? High 12...OES if married (or not married is fine too), get involved with the Demolay maybe...lots of great options.


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 5, 2017)

Thank you all for your answers.  By no mesns I'm trying to hurry. I know I have a long way to go and I am planning to enjoy my time with my blue lodge. 
It just came to my mind today that when the time comes that I have time for it how do I know witch direction to go. 
But I quess like everything in Masoney that too shal lbe clear to me once the time is right for it.


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 5, 2017)

Btw. No Demolay or Shriners in Finland.


----------



## LK600 (May 5, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Thank you all for your answers.  By no mesns I'm trying to hurry. I know I have a long way to go and I am planning to enjoy my time with my blue lodge.
> It just came to my mind today that when the time comes that I have time for it how do I know witch direction to go.
> But I quess like everything in Masoney that too shal lbe clear to me once the time is right for it.


I would be the last person to suggest your trying to hurry.  By nature, I'm always the one who jumps in feet first no stop.  I have to remember not to sacrifice the present for visions of the future if you get what I mean.  Good luck my friend.


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 5, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I would be the last person to suggest your trying to hurry.  By nature, I'm always the one who jumps in feet first no stop.  I have to remember not to sacrifice the present for visions of the future if you get what I mean.  Good luck my friend.


I get it 100%. I'm just like that. I'm spontanious and willing to advance. But my journey to become a freemason has been a long one and not that simple either. At least if nothing else it has teached me to be more patient.


----------



## goomba (May 5, 2017)

Before I ever petitioned I knew I also wanted to join the YR.  After I was raised I waited about 9 months before joining.  Why did I choose the YR?  Because of the Royal Arch Degree.  Yes I know the AASR has a Royal Arch degree (13th I think) as well.  But I wanted to go YR because I wanted to.

It is your journey.  Others can give you advice and guidance but at the end of the day you choose.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 5, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> It just came to my mind today that when the time comes that I have time for it how do I know witch direction to go.


When the time comes, visit with other Brethren who belong to the various Rites. See what they say & what they like & dislike about their choices. YR & SR (here, anyway) hold open houses occasionally. If they do the same in your jurisdiction, attend & discuss your questions with them. That should help you decide which way, if any, to go.


----------



## Elexir (May 6, 2017)

If Im not misstaken only Mark and RA is not exclusive christian degrees in finland so that is also something to take into account.


----------



## Brother JC (May 6, 2017)

It will depend on what is available to you. I feel the Mark and Royal Arch are excellent next steps.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 6, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I feel the Mark and Royal Arch are excellent next steps.


Can't go wrong there IMHO.


CLewey44 said:


> KT in particular, are a Christian Order or at least you must be willing to defend it in some areas.


True.

Outside of Blue Lodge the York Rite, and the Knights Templar in particular, is my favorite.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 10, 2017)

You trying to reinvent the wheel, get profient in the preceeding degree, you are like a baby getting ready to take that first step, but always remember the houses you journey to require dues.....lol


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 10, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> You trying to reinvent the wheel, get profient in the preceeding degree, you are like a baby getting ready to take that first step, but always remember the houses you journey to require dues.....lol


Who is trying to reinvent the wheel? Me?
Oh no. Like I said this was merely a question of intrest and I'm not trying to create anything new or a new way to do anything old. I am in no hurry personally. I am just interrested in peoples storys and reasonings...


----------



## LK600 (May 10, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> You trying to reinvent the wheel, get profient in the preceeding degree, you are like a baby getting ready to take that first step,



Well... from my personal view, the process is not a speedy one so (not a complaint), focusing on the first steps, which are not discussed yet, is impossible.  It tends to allow much time for one's mind to wonder to other... less immediate aspects.  



acjohnson53 said:


> but always remember the houses you journey to require dues.....lol



That thought has crossed my mind lol.

On edit...  http://www.thepastbastard.com/2017/02/grand-lodge-of-nebraska-directs-masons.html


----------



## rpbrown (May 10, 2017)

I am a member of SR and have been for a few years. However, I am not active @ SR as I devoted my time to my Blue Lodge. I was in the line and always said I would not get very involved with SR until I left the East. I have now been out of the East a year but now it seems life has gotten in the way. I am still not active in SR and not as much so in my Blue Lodge as I would like to be. Once my business slows down a little, I will become more active in both I hope.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 11, 2017)

unless you rich....


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 11, 2017)

Bro Warrior with an app with the horse and a big ol looks like a guy with a hoodie makes me nervous, that left side suits u well....LOL


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 11, 2017)

how many bro are on your cable tow???


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 11, 2017)

LK600 said:


> From what I have read / been told, I think in many places waiting 6 months is a pre-requisite.


My jurisdiction makes a guy wait for at least 1 year before he can either go York or Scottish Rite.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 11, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> how many bro are on your cable tow???


What does that mean?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (May 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> What does that mean?


It is common for PHA Lodges to confer degrees upon groups of candidates rather than individually. Such a group is referred to as a "cabletow".


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 12, 2017)

when I refer to cabletow, it means how many Brothers was raised with you....


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 12, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> Bro Warrior with an app with the horse and a big ol looks like a guy with a hoodie makes me nervous, that left side suits u well....LOL


Ah......er........O.K.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Ah......er........O.K.


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Bwhahahahahahahahahahahah!


Lol....what can I say? Don't really know what Brother acjohnson53 meant.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 12, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> when I refer to cabletow, it means how many Brothers was raised with you....


What I said. I don't know to whom you directed your question, but most GL's of state confer degrees individually, not in groups. Under GLoTX, group conferrals are prohibited- each candidate MUST get his own degree. We CAN do multiple degrees with one Lecture afterward, if desired.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol....what can I say? Don't really know what Brother acjohnson53 meant.


Nor do I.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 7, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> It is common for PHA Lodges to confer degrees upon groups of candidates rather than individually. Such a group is referred to as a "cabletow".



Cool. That's a new one for me.. Thanks Bill.



Bill Lins said:


> What I said. I don't know to whom you directed your question, but most GL's of state confer degrees individually, not in groups. Under GLoTX, group conferrals are prohibited- each candidate MUST get his own degree. We CAN do multiple degrees with one Lecture afterward, if desired.



We have really mixed views.

Constitutionally;


We can initiate 4, but up to obligation are taken in 2s then they  all come together 
We can pass 4, as per above.
We can raise 2, each enters separately and come together after .... um.... being united with their former companions in toil. 
I have mixed views myself... but when you've got lots of candidates 4 makes sense, otherwise your working degrees without time for other pursuits like education or socials.. I'm coming to the view 1 third is good, but am so flexible on this atm you could put me in a bucket.

We worked 2 quad initiations and a triple second recently.  That's a year of work done individually without special meetings. That might sound okay, a year, but we have FCs who are long overdue for MM and it all has a knock on effect. We've sent 2 candidates to other lodges but we need to farm work to other lodges...if we had to work single be degrees, we'd need a daughter lodge just for the initiates.. still, as I keep telling myself, it's a wonderful problem to have...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> We worked 2 quad initiations and a triple second recently.  That's a year of work done individually without special meetings.


We generally confer degrees @ called (I guess what you term "special") meetings. If we have more than one, we'll hold them consecutively on a Saturday.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 7, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> We generally confer degrees @ called (I guess what you term "special") meetings. If we have more than one, we'll hold them consecutively on a Saturday.


We can only work the one degree per day but with multiple candidates as per the above (4 EA or FC, 2 MM). Special meetings are limited to 3 or 4 per year and most lodges work in the evening on a weeknight.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 8, 2017)

We do our degrees at "Extra Meetings" and we generally can have 2 extra meetings a month, that is not limited by rule, but schedule and logistics.  Except for the Grand Lodge's "One Day Classes" once per year, every degree must be done individually, however we can do multiples of one degree in one night and then have the majority of the lectures shared.  We limit it to two as any more and it is way too long of a night.

Most degrees in our lodge over the past year have had two candidates go through on the same evening.  I was one of 2 exceptions, as the person who was scheduled to go through with me opted to do the Once Day class just before our EA was to take place.  As a result, due to our lodge going Dark for July and August he ended up being raised a MM 2 months before me.  But oddly enough,  he hasn't been seen in the Lodge since the week before I was Entered a year ago next week!


----------



## GKA (Jul 2, 2017)

I waited two years after MM before joining the York Rite


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Jul 10, 2017)

Now I'm just an EA hoping to get my second and perhaps eaven my third degree by the end of the year but I have been pondering how to continue the journey as a mason after the third degree.<br />We have the most common orders and rites available the York rite, Scottish rite, order of mark master mason etc. I have no knowledge on how to choose one or what is the path that I'm taking if I choose to go one way or another.<br /><br />How did you choose your journey of the extra degrees ?

As an old past master and a blue Lodge Homer, I would recommend getting involved with your blue Lodge first and doing work (i.e. degree work)and  around your blue Lodge go through the chairs if you feel desire to get more involved.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 11, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> How did you choose your journey of the extra degrees ?


I chose the York Rite first as I had been told that it, more or less, picked up where the Blue Lodge degrees left off. I also liked the Christian aspect of the three Knightly Orders.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 11, 2017)

Personally, I don't think you should worry about anything beyond your FC right now.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 13, 2017)

After I get raised I'm going to look into going into the York Rite. I've heard they have beautiful degrees!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> After I get raised I'm going to look into going into the York Rite. I've heard they have beautiful degrees!


Certainly do!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 14, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> After I get raised I'm going to look into going into the York Rite. I've heard they have beautiful degrees!


Respectfully there's a trend in Masonry called, "Microwave Masonry Mania". It's taken the place of slow & steady progression through the Masonic degrees and enjoying the Blue Lodge.

There are cautionary stories to be told about men who jumped onto the Microwave Masonry Mania wagon. Apparently these men used their Blue Lodge simply as a gateway to the appendant bodies of Masonry. 

Don't become a Microwaved Master Mason.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 15, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Apparently these men used their Blue Lodge simply as a gateway to the appendant bodies of Masonry.
> 
> Don't become a Microwaved Master Mason.


Agreed, Blue Lodge should always come first.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 15, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> Respectfully there's a trend in Masonry called, "Microwave Masonry Mania". It's taken the place of slow & steady progression through the Masonic degrees and enjoying the Blue Lodge.
> 
> There are cautionary stories to be told about men who jumped onto the Microwave Masonry Mania wagon. Apparently these men used their Blue Lodge simply as a gateway to the appendant bodies of Masonry.
> 
> Don't become a Microwaved Master Mason.


I agree with you 100%. Just looking to improve my knowledge of Masonry.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jul 15, 2017)

Is it an option to just stay as a MM at the blue lodge? 
If one does not want to further their studies of freemasonry in other bodies is there more depth and learning in side the nlue lodge for those first three degrees?


Again I'm sorry if my broken english.


----------



## David Duke (Jul 15, 2017)

You will have a lifetime of learning at the blue lodge the key is to apply yourself to perfecting your ashlar. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir (Jul 15, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Is it an option to just stay as a MM at the blue lodge?
> If one does not want to further their studies of freemasonry in other bodies is there more depth and learning in side the nlue lodge for those first three degrees?
> 
> 
> Again I'm sorry if my broken english.



You should have that luxury as your GL only has the first three degrees. The rest is done by other masonic bodies.

Have you talked with other Brothers from Finland? Otherwis you should as there are diffrences between our juristictions.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2017)

MasterBulldawg said:


> ....As an old past master and a blue Lodge Homer,...



I do not understand "blue Lodge Homer"
?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 16, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I do not understand "blue Lodge Homer"
> ?


I think he means that he stayed "home" and never branched out to any of the appendant bodies

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I think he means that he stayed "home" and never branched out to any of the appendant bodies


I was a little confused about this myself.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 16, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Is it an option to just stay as a MM at the blue lodge?
> If one does not want to further their studies of freemasonry in other bodies is there more depth and learning in side the nlue lodge for those first three degrees?
> 
> 
> Again I'm sorry if my broken english.



One could spend a lifetime studying the work of a Fellowcraft.
There is no requirement to join appendant or concordant bodies and occasionally you find someone who hasn't...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> There is no requirement to join appendant or concordant bodies and occasionally you find someone who hasn't...


Absolutely!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 17, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Is it an option to just stay as a MM at the blue lodge?
> If one does not want to further their studies of freemasonry in other bodies is there more depth and learning in side the nlue lodge for those first three degrees?
> 
> 
> Again I'm sorry if my broken english.


Jumbled english aside, i get the gist of your questions.

My opinion is that Brothers need to relearn our Blue Lodges and fall back in love with them. It's almost like Blue Lodges are treated like rushed marriages. There's a brief courting, a wedding and very short honeymoon before we start to look beyond them towards the so-called higher bodies.

The attraction of things beyond the 3 degrees is real but maybe sapping the energies we would be better to spend making stronger Blue Lodges. Just my opinion.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you for all of your responses brethen.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 18, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> It's almost like Blue Lodges are treated like rushed marriages. There's a brief courting, a wedding and very short honeymoon before we start to look beyond them towards the so-called higher bodies.


I know what you mean. Some Brothers join the Blue Lodge simply as a means to join an appendant body.


----------

